# Places with multiple skyline views?



## Falc_hoon (Dec 20, 2006)

Where in the world can you see 2 skylines.

I would imagine the likes of Dallas/Fort Worth, multiple suburban skylines, but what about the likes of 

Philadelphia / New York
Manchester / Liverpool,Sheffield,Leeds etc

any examples


----------



## IlEstAndré (Nov 14, 2006)

Minneapolis and Saint Paul


----------



## Cunning Linguist (Apr 27, 2006)

There is no way Manchester/Leeds Sheffield etc will ever be 1 skyline.... Firstly they are too far away. And secondly the penines are in the way.

We will most definetly see two skylines in Hong Kong in that Kowloon will slowly and suredly build up as the long term implications of the closure of Kai Tak bear fruit.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Jan 6, 2005)

I've once have I seen the Dallas and Ft. Worth skylines in the same picture. The downtown areas are nearly 35 miles apart, so it's only on the clearest of days and at the right angle that you can see downtown Dallas from Ft. Worth.


----------



## Falc_hoon (Dec 20, 2006)

Cunning Linguist said:


> There is no way Manchester/Leeds Sheffield etc will ever be 1 skyline.... Firstly they are too far away. And secondly the penines are in the way.


But can you stand on any point in the Pennines and see two seperate skylines from that one point if you turn around.

More what I'm after


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

You cant see NY and Philly


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

New York itself, midtown, dowtown and if you look further, Brooklyn downtown to the east, Newark and Jersey city to the west.

Though it would be impossible to see them all at the same time.


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

Actually it is possible to see Manhattan,New Jersey and downtown Brooklyn at either the ESB or on the RCA buidling or any building over 30 floors looking south for that matter.


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Shenzhen/ HK... You mean something like this? A lot in CHina... Beijing and Tianjin...


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

how about San Francisco and Oakland? And also springfield,MA and Hartford,CT?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen-Malmo


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

You can't see Springfield from Hartford unless you were in a plane, trust me, I live here...

You could probably see Midtown Manhattan from Lower, and vice-versa.


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Rotterdam/the Hague
the Hague/Rotterdam


----------



## MOTA (May 18, 2006)

Rio de Janeiro / Niterói


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*London* - Canary Wharf + the City of London

*Nairobi* - Central Business District + Upper Hill

*Atlanta* - Downtown + Midtown + Buckhead


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

all of the above are not waht he is talking about...they aren't seperate cities, only different areas of the same city.

i reckon u could see brisbane and the goldcoast at the same time if u were on the highest elevation in between the two cities.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

He asked:



Falc_hoon said:


> Where in the world can you see 2 skylines.


So I pointed out some cities in which you can see 2 seperate skylines, in one view.


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

This is Mexico City 
Here you can see two skylines.


----------



## kebabmonster (Jun 29, 2004)

You can see Manchester city centre, Salford Quays and Liverpool from Winter Hill, Lancashire. All three different cities with three seperate skylines.


----------



## WallyP (Nov 20, 2004)

Rio de Janeiro-Niterói
Santos-Guarujá
Vila Velha - Vitória


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

^^ and then look at what else he said....the "likes" of philidelphia and new york....unfortunately though, u can't see these two cities.
who cares about cities with multiple skyline views..of course if the city has more than one skyline you will be able to see them both, nothing exciting new....jsut stop trying to show off ur cities by posting pics of multiple skylines of the same city..
cheers


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Definitely HK. Either you look at HK Island or Kowloon. Also The New Territories and Lantau


----------



## tigerboy (Jun 7, 2006)

HK and Kowloon from the water!


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

I might be wrong, I didn't see this one mentioned:

Lower Manhattan and Jersey City

another one missing: St. Louis and Clayton

Here's two that I think are impossible, but is there any location where you can see either of the following skylines:

Oakland and San Jose

San Francisco and San Jose


----------



## derek5 (Oct 18, 2006)

i think you may be able to see the SF skyline and the San Jose skyline from San Bruno mountain...but im not sure...thats just a high point in the area near both cities...and im pretty sure you can see Oakland from a tall building in SF on a clear day...


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

derek5 said:


> i think you may be able to see the SF skyline and the San Jose skyline from San Bruno mountain...but im not sure...thats just a high point in the area near both cities...and im pretty sure you can see Oakland from a tall building in SF on a clear day...


derek, i never thought of going high to see it it in the west bay, but your pont about the San Bruno Mts. makes sense. I'm sure along the bayshore on the peninsula that would be impossible.

Oakland and San Francisco were never an issue. You don't even have to be high up in SF to see the Oakland skyline.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Many new towns in Hong Kong's suburbs have their own skylines. Then there is a huge skyline along the north shore of Hong Kong Island and an emerging one in Kowloon.


----------

